# Chaos Manor



## Rubex (Jan 22, 2017)

After being declared bankrupt 5 times, the owner of this property decided to hold a series of raves in his family home. Eventually, the house became too unsafe to live in after lead was stolen from the roof and water made its way in.

Looking around the house, you can tell the owners lead a very luxurious lifestyle and that the children would have wanted for nothing, what with all the different toys still scattered around. Most of the upper levels are almost too unsafe to walk on, and it doesn't seem like it will be long until the beautiful staircase falls down altogether. 



































































































​
Thanks for looking,

Rubex


----------



## Conrad (Jan 22, 2017)

That staircase, ferns and skylight make for some ace shots!


----------



## jsp77 (Jan 23, 2017)

You have come away with some lovely photos Rubex, I like some of the different angles that you have captured of the stairs. Was a good day too


----------



## HughieD (Jan 23, 2017)

What an incredible place and fantastic report. Enjoyed that one Rubex.


----------



## Z3w__ (Jan 28, 2017)

I need to find out where this is, it's on my bucket list, it looks so good! Massive fan of your work!


----------



## sureshank (Jan 28, 2017)

nice find rubex


----------



## Rubex (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanks everyone 



Z3w__ said:


> I need to find out where this is, it's on my bucket list, it looks so good! Massive fan of your work!



Aww thanks Z3w  I see your location is Guildford, in which case this is about 3 hours north of you.


----------



## 5t3tcv743 (Jan 29, 2017)

Amazing Shots! The stairs are awesome!


----------



## Potter (Feb 5, 2017)

It's great to see more of this place. I would be great if somebody could fix it up. Great shots too.


----------



## The Coopers (Feb 6, 2017)

Wow - I'm sure I went to some raves at this place back in the day.............from what I can remember anyway!!


----------



## 5t3tcv743 (Mar 5, 2017)

I love the stairs


----------



## Rubex (Mar 5, 2017)

ExplorerX said:


> I love the stairs



Yeah, the stairs are definitely the best bit! Shame they're falling down.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 9, 2017)

The Coopers said:


> Wow - I'm sure I went to some raves at this place back in the day.............from what I can remember anyway!!



Hahaha...yep if u cant remember it then u probably went there...know that feeling, payin for it now lol


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 9, 2017)

Looks like a chilly, damp, foggy morning you had there, a proper lens steamer lol, adds to the despair in the atmosphere! 

Them ferns on the staircase were just askin for a pic...lovely ceiling, shame a lot of it is on the floor now...dam metal thieves

Sort of place I could spend far too long in faffin about lol.Great set of pics thanks!


----------

